# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  Pics of my TRT transformation(1+year progress)

## TraceMYD

I should have shared these a while ago, but for personal reasons I wasn't ready yet. 


Here is my progress pics since being on TRT over the past year. Hoping to help 
motivate other and let them know there is a light at the other end of the tunnel
IF you are willing to the work.

Started TRT when i was 35y/o now i'm 36y/o 5'7



Going from From left to right. 

Pic 1: It was taken right before i got on TRT 
I was around 180-185lbs, I was working out hard in the gym but over the years I slowly lost
the ability to lose bodyfat no matter what I did. 

Pic 2: Months 1-4 into my TRT treatment, my weight shot up to 220. 
I was still getting my protocol dialed at the time and you can tell i'm holding 
water. I wasn't on an ai yet and yes my E2 did get on the high end.
In the Gym, i felt like I was a different person..new PR's every week.

Pic 3: Months 5-8, bodyweight 190 lbs, Finally got my protocol dialed in *All based on Blood work,* 
-Test E 200mg week/ split 100mg on Monday AM and 100mg on Thursday PM, 
-HCG 250iu M-W-F, 
-AI .25mg Tuesdays. 

Pic 4: Month 9-12, Really dialed in my diet and got my bodyweight down to 188lbs. 

It was a roller coaster at first but i'm really happy that I decided to get on TRT. 

I don't want anyone to think my results came "easy", I still had to bust my ass in the gym
everyday and staying consistent with my diet. 

This back pic I'm currently sitting at about 198 pretty solid, I plan to get leaner over the summer and 
hopefully get some vascularity like Kel and GD! 


I also want to personally thank Kel and GD for their time for taking the to answer messages from me along 
the way to help my refine my TRT protocol.

This board is a great place thanks to everyone who contributes.

----------


## Rwy

great progress congrats

----------


## ZenFitness

Nice work. What's your gym routine?

----------


## Repsol

Awesome results man! Hopefully I can have as much improvement at my 1 year mark.

----------


## 100%

Your hard work shows.

----------


## TraceMYD

> Nice work. What's your gym routine?


I usually do crossfit 4-5 times a week + Powerlifting 1xweek

Depending on the intensity of the crossfit wod I may do extra supplemental exercises later that day to build and overload the muscles. 

Sometimes crossfit wods are only 5-10min long. So I go back later and hammer out some reps

----------


## jhatx

Great job!!!!

----------


## steroid.com 1

Supper nice work Trace!

Never better words have been said --> *"I don't want anyone to think my results came "easy", I still had to bust my ass in the gym
everyday and staying consistent with my diet".* 

This is the key!

It doesn't come easy and I can say that with years of working it hard. 

Going to the gym 4 days a week (rarely missing a day even on biz travel) and watching diet and the results, like yours my friend, are there.

Kel and I just talked about this the other day; it's all about commitment and what you are willing to do to get these types of results...but at the end of the day it's worth it by far!

Very happy for you man :Smilie:

----------


## Doom44

Awesome progress mate

----------


## XstabberX

Congrats. Very happy for you

----------


## jm1429

Wow...nice job!! Keep it up.

----------


## Metalject

Wow, really awesome progress! 
Diet and exercise are obviously important but hormones are everything. You just proved if hormones aren't right it doesn't matter what you do. Great thread!

----------


## chi

looking great man!!! Did you also go paleo?

----------


## JinNtonic

Amazing.

----------


## APIs

Nice results. Very good work...

----------


## TraceMYD

> looking great man!!! Did you also go paleo?


Kind of, I did the following regarding diet. 

No Whey Protein

No Grains or starches – including wheat, barley, oats, breads, rice (including wild rice), 
quinoa, pasta, potatoes, etc.

EXCEPTION – Legumes (beans) and sweet potatoes/yam

No Corn
or Soy (including oils)

No Sugar or Sweetener of any kind – including refined sugar, raw sugar, cane juice, 
evaporated cane juice, honey, agave, maple syrup, Truvia, aspartame, NutraSweet, 
sucralose, etc.

EXCEPTION – Stevia may be used

No Dairy – including milk, cheese, buttermilk, yogurt, kefir, sour cream, etc.

EXCEPTION - Butter

No Alcohol, Soda, or Juice. No liquor, 16 oz. beer, 4 oz. wine, 
mixed drink, 12 oz. of soda, and 8 oz. of juice.

EXCEPTION – Lemon and lime juice

No Artificial or Processed ingredients or foods

----------


## TraceMYD

> Wow, really awesome progress!
> Diet and exercise are obviously important but hormones are everything. You just proved if hormones aren't right it doesn't matter what you do. Great thread!


Yes sir! I think it goes hand and hand that You can't fix broken hormones with diet and you can't fix a broken diet with hormones. 

I feel that TRT gives us the Opportunity to benefit from diet and exercise again in a "normal" fashion. It's up to us to take advantage of that wonder opportunity at a later age in our life.

----------


## sammm94

very nice work!

i'm wondering, can hcg alone have the same effects? (since i'm only 19 and don't want to be infertile)

----------


## TraceMYD

> very nice work!
> 
> i'm wondering, can hcg alone have the same effects? (since i'm only 19 and don't want to be infertile)


TRT brings my Test levels in the high normal range of someone in their early 20's 

I have read about some people just using HCG to get in that range, but in my case I needed Testosterone 
injection to get their. 

Will it have the same effect? Well, I think it depends if you eat and exercise correctly and consistently with your 
HCG therapy.

My main point is that, My transformation is NOT something out of the ordinary or something that can't be reached 
by a healthy individual doesn't need TRT who exercises right and eats correctly.

----------


## ghettoboyd

nice work bro....great job...

----------


## thisAngelBites

Wow, what a transformation! Well done.

----------


## VTX1800

Great work man, hard work and consistency WILL yield positive results. This is a great example for those men who are over weight and starting TRT. They can see what hard work and a good diet will do.

----------


## chuck_norris

Nice job!

----------


## kelkel

Well done Trace!. Glad you finally decided to post these up. Very inspirational to the membership. 

Now, imagine how you can look in another year! You're not close to being done yet and I'm not letting you off the hook!

kel

----------


## TraceMYD

> Well done Trace!. Glad you finally decided to post these up. Very inspirational to the membership.
> 
> Now, imagine how you can look in another year! You're not close to being done yet and I'm not letting you off the hook!
> 
> kel


I won't disappoint you Mr Kel. 
Thanks again for all your help.

----------


## redhawk01

Great job!

----------


## j2048b

Very nice job man!

What kind of workouts have u been doing? And who do u go thru for ur hrt? 

Nice work again man! Keep at it and always rememer to use the least amount of chemicals in order to get where u want to be!

----------


## Moparman

Good job!! Impressive!!

----------


## TraceMYD

> Very nice job man!
> 
> What kind of workouts have u been doing? And who do u go thru for ur hrt?
> 
> Nice work again man! Keep at it and always rememer to use the least amount of chemicals
> in order to get where u want to be!


I do a mix between crossfit and powerlifting. 

For my TRT I use a ER doctor who has a small little anti aging/TRT practice on the side. 
He specializes in internal medicine. 

Very personable and I get direct access to him anytime, I call his cell or text. 
It's not cheap, but totally worth having that type of higher end service when it
comes to TRT especially in the beginning when you are trying to get your
Protocol dialed in.

----------


## MRNJ1992

Nice job....

----------


## jomamma007

Nice results! keep it up and thanks for the inspiration  :Wink:

----------


## Nestor Otto Sewell

That is totally awesome. If I can get to photo 2 in a year I'd be ecstatic!!

WOOT!! for you mi amigo! What part of the world are you in?

----------


## TMan96

Congratulations to you Trace for these Awesome Results. Your dedication is amazing and is to be commended.

Not going to highjack your thread (going to start one later), but this also frustrates me that I have been on HRT for about the same amount of time as you and see 0-1% change in my appearance(muscle size and fat loss). This is even though I have been busting it in the gym and diet has been good. In other words I have good numbers as far as T and E2, workout hard and consistent, eat and still look pretty much the same.

----------


## TraceMYD

> Congratulations to you Trace for these Awesome Results. Your dedication is amazing and is to be commended.
> 
> Not going to highjack your thread (going to start one later), but this also frustrates me that I have been on HRT for about the same amount of time as you and see 0-1% change in my appearance(muscle size and fat loss). This is even though I have been busting it in the gym and diet has been good. In other words I have good numbers as far as T and E2, workout hard and consistent, eat and still look pretty much the same.


Hey TMan96,

Thanks for the comments. 

Regarding your lack of visual results from the TRT. 

A lot of people say eat consistently and healthy.
And everybody has their own opinion on what that means. 

For me, it took journaling every piece of food with this free iPhone app called myfitnesspal. 

I posted my exact rules that i followed for my diet Several posts up. 

Take a look at it, it's very strict in a sense that I don't eat any artificial ingredients ect I didn't even eat protein drinks . I had to follow that way of eating strict for a minimum of 8 weeks to see results. 

It was very hard to do and very rigid. I suggest you really look at your diet. 

Some people think that only drinking one beer or glass of wine a day is healthy. 

Well it all adds up , 30 beers a month to 30 gallons a year. I can only speak for myself but if I was drinking 30 gallons a year of beer. I would have a hard time losing fat for sure. 

That's where the journaling your diet comes in handy. You get to see all these little things that don't seem like much on the surface but really can hinder your gains.

----------


## phaedo

Wow - what an awesome change. Well done man!

With your TRT protocol, where do your numbers fall (Total T and E2?)

----------


## TraceMYD

> Wow - what an awesome change. Well done man!
> 
> With your TRT protocol, where do your numbers fall (Total T and E2?)


Hey Bro. 
*Before I got on TRT (pic 1)* my Total T was at around 310 NG/DL (Range 292-1052)
Which is pretty horrible for a 35 y/o who exercises daily and doesn't drink. 

*Here is my current numbers..*.

Total T: 953 NG/DL (Range 292-1052)
Calc Free Testosterone : 27.5 NG/DL (Range 4.8-25.0) 
E2: 35 PG/ML (Range <=63) 

*And here is my current protocol*
-Test E 200mg week(split 100mg on Monday AM and 100mg on Thursday PM)
-HCG 250iu M-W-F,
-AI .25mg Tuesdays(Sometimes I do .5mg depending if I start feeling a little too Emotional) 

My 200mg Test E, may be considered on the higher end of a normal TRT dosage but as you can see 
from my numbers, it's what I need to reach the High Normal Range.

Hope that helps, 
Trace

----------


## imom

Good job!

----------


## powerlifterty16

while i believe you worked very hard and first want to congratulate you...the first pic was after many years of lifting...and within the 1st month you gained 35 pounds and lost bf...so obviously the trt helped!

awesome progress though..glad all of your hard work is coming to mean something!

just curious why your chest symmetry is so off man?

----------


## powerlifterty16

how did your lifts change throught all the pictures?

----------


## bass

supper job Trace! glad to know about another success story. you didn't neglect your legs, great job on keeping all parts in proportion.

----------


## TraceMYD

> while i believe you worked very hard and first want to congratulate you...the first pic was after many years of lifting...and within the 1st month you gained 35 pounds and lost bf...so obviously the trt helped!
> 
> awesome progress though..glad all of your hard work is coming to mean something!
> 
> just curious why your chest symmetry is so off man?



Yes TRT helped. But it did have its ups and downs as you can see in my second pic I was really bloated from a high E2


When my bodyfat was high I seemed to hold more fat in on one side of my chest then the other causing uneven nipples. 

Just genetic I guess. Wish I had a better answer for you. 

As I lean out my nipples are more symmetrical in alignment. I'm still losing body fat right now so ill post a new pic update mid summer.

----------


## TraceMYD

> how did your lifts change throught all the pictures?


My strength increased as I progressed and they are still climbing, I feel like I have a endless potential 
To get stronger...as long as I eat correctly for it to happen.

----------


## TraceMYD

> supper job Trace! glad to know about another success story. you didn't neglect your legs, great job on keeping all parts in proportion.


Thanks bass, yeah I was shocked at the leg growth, that's one thing about doing powerlifting and crossfit. You always workout the legs. 

Would love to get 3D shoulders and arms up some. Maybe I need to do some curls in the squat rack instead lol

----------

